# Bassman sourdough recipe



## theoldman (Nov 2, 2010)

I keep reading all these posts on sourdough bread and I'm fascinated.  The wife has tried several times to get a starter going with no luck except the friendship bread thing, and it is really prolific.  I'd be glad to give anyone a starter from it along with a loaf if they were close enough

don't think you could mail it succesfully.  Could this starter be used to make bread or to start a bread starter?  Everyone keeps refering to the "Bassman".  How do I get a recipe for his starter.  Being a newbie, I haven't figured out how to contact him yet.


----------



## bassman (Nov 2, 2010)

Well Old Man, you're in luck.  This other old man just happened to be on here this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 If you'll just PM me your name and address, I'll dry some and get it out to you.  I'll include a copy of my bread recipe.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd like that starter & recipe as well, if you would.  I'll PM you the pertinent info.  That might be a great touch to the smoked turkey dinner for TG!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 2, 2010)

Can I stand in this line to.......Please Please 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  please just for little fat old me. I sure would like to learn how to make me some starter too. If you send it I can just keep someof the starter and keep on making sour dough bread right???


----------



## chefrob (Nov 2, 2010)

Bassman said:


> Well Old Man, you're in luck.  This other old man just happened to be on here this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some great lookin' bread!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 2, 2010)

I'd be happy to exchange something for just a sample of the famous Bassman starter. If there's any left can i have some too? buddy?

Dan


----------



## bassman (Nov 2, 2010)

Mballi and Dan, I need your address so I can get this in the mail to you.  I've got some drying right now and ready to go.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 4, 2010)

That sure is some beautiful bread Bassman!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 11, 2010)

Man I can smell that from here! I havn't made any bread in a while, You have inspired me to get off my duff!


----------



## bassman (Nov 12, 2010)

A couple of the folks have told me they already received their starter.  I have some more drying to send out to the late comers.  The colder weather is when I really enjoy making my bread and it makes the house smell so good!  Good luck to everyone who is trying this for the first time.  If you have any problems, feel free to contact me.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 12, 2010)

Bassman said:


> A couple of the folks have told me they already received their starter.  I have some more drying to send out to the late comers.  The colder weather is when I really enjoy making my bread and it makes the house smell so good!  Good luck to everyone who is trying this for the first time.  If you have any problems, feel free to contact me.


Hey Keith

I just ordered some more beans today and the coffee will be on its way to ya in a couple of weeks. I did order some decaf for ya

Gary


----------



## bassman (Nov 12, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Bassman said:
> 
> 
> > A couple of the folks have told me they already received their starter.  I have some more drying to send out to the late comers.  The colder weather is when I really enjoy making my bread and it makes the house smell so good!  Good luck to everyone who is trying this for the first time.  If you have any problems, feel free to contact me.
> ...


Thanks Gary!  Let me know what I owe you.


----------

